# Searching for a TROPHY sunfish species



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I recently completed a video of how I fish for bigger sunfish and what techniques I use to pursue them. Go check out my report of Lake Logan here in southeast Ohio. Also, don't be shy and throw me some of your tips on catching big panfish!


----------

